

Capacitive Touch Buttons Must Die - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/8/20/capacitive-touch-buttons-must-die.html

======
angryasian
sorry disagree 1000% percent. I don't know about the tv experience written
about, but as a former Iphone user and now an android user, I prefer the
dedicated buttons. Its consistent ui behavior across all apps vs trying to
figure how to get to the menu screen as iphone apps handle it differently. If
the app doesn't use a standard apple ui, also navigating back can be
difficult.

